

Buy One Get One Free Ebooks from O'Reilly [edited] - mcantelon
http://oreilly.com/store/ebooks-complete.html?cmp=il-orm-byebk-hp

======
chollida1
As far as I can tell you can't get free Ebooks from this link.

You have to buy something first.

All I could find was buy one get one free. Buy two get two free, etc.

So essentially you get books for half price assuming the 2 books you get are
the same price.

~~~
TY
I bought 4 books all at different prices using this promo. Got 50% off each
one.

~~~
chollida1
> Got 50% off each one.

Great:) That seems to back up my thinking.

------
douglasputnam
Paying for something to get something "free" is not free by any definition.
The title is misleading and smells spammy.

~~~
mcantelon
Apologies... I've updated the title to better reflect the reality.

~~~
douglasputnam
It's all good.

------
jschuur
Their ebook daily deal RSS feed is nice too. They have a different one day
deal on an ebook for $9.99 almost every day:
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/oreilly/ebookdealoftheday>

------
luigi
Any suggestions on what to get? I'm thinking the books by Steve Souders are a
good place to start.

